#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Firmware RadiusNet Dlink! Novidade para seu provedor!

## FabricioViana

Instale o Firmware RadiusNet/D-Link em seus clientes e diminua os chamados para o suporte técnico!


Caso o cliente resete o roteador ou mesmo numa nova instalação o RadiusNet configurará o roteador automaticamente!


Acesse abaixo e veja também nossa vídeo demonstração!


http://www.radius.net.br/firmware-radiusnetdlink/

----------

